# Problema con dnsmasq

## cohone

Hola.

Necesito algo de ayuda para configurar dnsmasq.

Lo quiero para usarlo en el mismo pc, el cliente y el server es el mismo equipo, vinculándolo a localhost.

El problema que tengo es que no consigo que funcione, el servicio levanta correctamente, no tengo configurado iptables, y en principio está todo bien.

Error:

```
# nslookup www.google.es 127.0.0.1

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
```

cat /etc/dnsmasq.conf 

```
resolv-file=/etc/resolv.dnsmasq.conf

interface=lo

listen-address=127.0.0.1

no-dhcp-interface=lo

log-queries
```

/etc/resolv.dnsmasq.conf

```
nameserver 8.8.8.8

nameserver 8.8.4.4
```

/etc/resolv.conf

```
nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 8.8.8.8   #->por probar
```

nmap

```
Nmap scan report for localhost (127.0.0.1)

Host is up (0.0000030s latency).

Not shown: 998 closed ports

PORT     STATE SERVICE

53/tcp   open  domain

3128/tcp open  squid-http

Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.06 seconds
```

Qué es lo que se me escapa???

Gracias.

Saludos

----------

## Txema

Me parece a mí que te has hecho la picha un lío xDD

Borra la línea resolv-file=/etc/resolv.dnsmasq.conf y prueba otra vez.

http://electrostorm.net/archive/2007/10/enabling-dns-cache-dnsmasq-gentoo

----------

## cohone

Al final he usado djbdns como caché y he dejado dnsmasq (que lllevo toda la tarde para esta tontería)

----------

## cohone

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Me parece a mí que te has hecho la picha un lío xDD
> 
> Borra la línea resolv-file=/etc/resolv.dnsmasq.conf y prueba otra vez.
> 
> http://electrostorm.net/archive/2007/10/enabling-dns-cache-dnsmasq-gentoo

 

Así fue como lo configuré por primera vez, pero voy a probar de nuevo, por si acaso...

----------

## cohone

 *cohone wrote:*   

>  *Txema wrote:*   Me parece a mí que te has hecho la picha un lío xDD
> 
> Borra la línea resolv-file=/etc/resolv.dnsmasq.conf y prueba otra vez.
> 
> http://electrostorm.net/archive/2007/10/enabling-dns-cache-dnsmasq-gentoo 
> ...

 

No ha tenido efecto quitar esa línea, me da el mismo error.

----------

## Txema

Comienza siempre con lo más sencillo, deja todas las opciones como estaban en dnsmasq.conf pero activa esta: log-facility=/var/log/dnsmasq.log y vuelve a iniciarlo, así veremos qué falla.

resolv.conf sigue siendo el mismo?

----------

## cohone

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Comienza siempre con lo más sencillo, deja todas las opciones como estaban en dnsmasq.conf pero activa esta: log-facility=/var/log/dnsmasq.log y vuelve a iniciarlo, así veremos qué falla.
> 
> resolv.conf sigue siendo el mismo?

 

Gracias por el interés, esta tarde cuando vuelva del curro haré lo que me dices a ver que errores suelta, ya te cuento.

Y, si, resolv era el mismo con las dns de google debajo de la de loopback y reiniciando el dnsmasq.

el djbdns me funciona perfectamente, así que supongo que se pueden descartar factores externos a la configuración de dnsmasq, como iptables, por ejemplo.

Saludos

----------

## cohone

Nada... con la configuración por defecto (tal y como la instala el dnsmasq), añadiendo la línea de log al final... no da ningún error:

```

Mar 31 19:16:11 dnsmasq[9794]: iniciado, versión 2.57 tamaño de caché 150

Mar 31 19:16:11 dnsmasq[9794]: opciones de compilación: IPv6 GNU-getopt DBus I18N DHCP no-TFTP IDN

Mar 31 19:16:11 dnsmasq[9794]: leyendo /etc/resolv.conf

Mar 31 19:16:11 dnsmasq[9794]: usando servidor DNS 8.8.8.8#53

Mar 31 19:16:11 dnsmasq[9794]: ignorando servidor DNS 127.0.0.1 - interface local

Mar 31 19:16:11 dnsmasq[9794]: direcciónes /etc/hosts - 2 leídas
```

Pero tampoco funciona.

Cuando le hago un dig o nslookup lo resuelve con el servidor de google, y si le fuerzo el de loopback me da timeout.

Gracias por el interés, pero debe ser algún problema con esta versión, la net-dns/dnsmasq-2.57, o algo raro(ni lo he mirado en el bugzilla, echaré un vistazo)

----------

## Txema

La verdad es que no entiendo nada, yo lo tengo funcionando en el servidor y funcionó a la primera.

Añade estas dos líneas y prueba otra vez:

```
listen-address=127.0.0.1

log-queries
```

Mi archivo de configuración es este por si quieres verlo:

```
domain-needed

bogus-priv

filterwin2k

strict-order

interface=br0

dhcp-range=192.168.0.100,192.168.0.150,72h

cache-size=10000

neg-ttl=3600

log-facility=/var/log/dnsmasq.log
```

----------

## cohone

Siento haber tardado, como lo tengo funcionando con djdns lo he dejado un poco de lado.

He configurado como me has dicho y sigue sin funcionar.

dig www.meneame.es @127.0.0.1

```
; <<>> DiG 9.8.0 <<>> www.meneame.es @127.0.0.1

;; global options: +cmd

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
```

Me da timeout en 127.0.0.1, es como si no abriera el puerto correctamente, sin embargo nmap sí que me aparece el puerto 53 abierto

El log no registra nada, ningun error.

Es raro. pero ya desisto de intentarlo más.. gracias.

----------

